# OHIO Coyote Hunting tournament 2011



## pchhuom (May 5, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum. I've registered a while ago but just never posted. Well I figured I'll just start off by saying hi and a good friend and I along with a few Sponsors are holding a coyote hunting tourny FEBRUARY 24-27. Right here in central ohio. Many of the neighboring states are doing this and have been for some time. So what better time then now to start our own.
It helps get our small game back up by thinning out the coyotes. Also allows our fellow hunters to make a little money while doing what we love.
Our entry is going to be 100$ a team or a person, 2 people per team. Also having a big coyote pot of 25$ a team for the biggest coyote, that's a separate pot. We will have a mandatory meeting wednesday evening then the check in on sunday at 2PM.
I will give more info to those who are interested, just email me at [email protected] hotmail.com or my friend [email protected] yahoo.com

Lets make Ohio's first annual Coyote Hunting tournament a success in 2011..


----------



## co0kie713 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey everyone Im also new to this forum, and have a couple question. I always wanted to go hunting and was wondering where do I get my hunting licenses? Im also located in columbus any hunting area close to here? help will be appreciated thanks


----------

